# First anguloi of 2015



## eteson (Jan 5, 2015)

We are having very very hot and dry days in december and january... but anguloi seems to love it!
This is the plant that we used for description... the most interesting thing is the staminodial shield... under hot conditions it has developed unusual shape... the same seems to happen to manzurii and some schlimii... if they flower in the wet and colder season they develop rounded staminode..

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## John M (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow! I do LOVE these! 'Can't wait until they're available. Hurry! Hurry!


----------



## eteson (Jan 5, 2015)

John M said:


> Wow! I do LOVE these! 'Can't wait until they're available. Hurry! Hurry!


John, I visit the flask room every night and I use the same words... Hurry! hurry!...but they are doing it veery slow..ever slower than kovachii... so we have to wait at least one year to have something ready... on the other hand the hybrids are doing it much faster.


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 5, 2015)

Very exciting!! Got to be one of my new favorites!! Cant wait for seedlings!!!

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2015)

Lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## John M (Jan 5, 2015)

eteson said:


> John, I visit the flask room every night and I use the same words... Hurry! hurry!...but they are doing it veery slow..ever slower than kovachii... so we have to wait at least one year to have something ready... on the other hand the hybrids are doing it much faster.



Thanks Eliseo. Well, at least it's good to learn that you are getting it to breed. As for hybrids, I'd like to see this crossed with boisserianum. Phrag. schlimii x boisserianum has produced some nice, near completely white offspring. This species should finally get us true, pure whites. If not in the F1 generation, then likely in the F2. Must be patient. Must be patient. Must be.......


----------



## eteson (Jan 5, 2015)

John made the cross with boissierianum and the reverse one. Also with pearcei, besseae, schlimii, manzurii, Richterii, warscewiczianum, Hanne Popow var flava... and others I do not remember...
tomorrow a friend is traveling here with some kovachii pollen....so, a lot of pods hanging out there!
Yes, my main interest is to get pure whites... but i think that the cross with good red besseaes is also going to be very special.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 5, 2015)

eteson said:


> John made the cross with boissierianum and the reverse one. Also with pearcei, besseae, schlimii, manzurii, Richterii, warscewiczianum, Hanne Popow var flava... and others I do not remember...
> tomorrow a friend is traveling here with some kovachii pollen....so, a lot of pods hanging out there!
> Yes, my main interest is to get pure whites... but i think that the cross with good red besseaes is also going to be very special.



Hey Eliseo,
What are the chances that you might be able to get some flasks to Hawaii? I spent thousands of dollars on 
Phrag flasks last year, and plan on doing it again this year...
Let me know.
Fred


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 6, 2015)

LOVE it! :smitten: Not only is the pale, almost pure white colour very attractive, but the flower is so well proportioned I think. 



eteson said:


> John made the cross with boissierianum and the reverse one. Also with pearcei, besseae, schlimii, manzurii, Richterii, warscewiczianum, Hanne Popow var flava... and others I do not remember...
> tomorrow a friend is traveling here with some kovachii pollen....so, a lot of pods hanging out there!
> Yes, my main interest is to get pure whites... but i think that the cross with good red besseaes is also going to be very special.


How I wish some of those hybrids would make their way to Europe...


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Jan 6, 2015)

I think the texture of the bloom is very pleasing.


----------



## Felix (Jan 6, 2015)

Very special! Thanks for sharing. I find the fenestration (?) of the pouch quite interesting.


----------



## eteson (Jan 6, 2015)

limuhead said:


> Hey Eliseo,
> What are the chances that you might be able to get some flasks to Hawaii? I spent thousands of dollars on
> Phrag flasks last year, and plan on doing it again this year...
> Let me know.
> Fred


Fred, i think that we are going to be able... we should not have problem for exporting flasks... lets see if we can get the flask ready first...



Felix said:


> Very special! Thanks for sharing. I find the fenestration (?) of the pouch quite interesting.



Felix, yes the fenestrations are the most disctinctive feature of this species... andreettae and fischerii (at least my few clones of fischerii) does not have fenestrstions, and in schlimii and manzurii are not so well developed... this is why I am very interested in the hybrid with besseae.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 6, 2015)

these are great,can't wait to see them up here in Canada


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 6, 2015)

Great Pictures!

I think crossing this species onto kovachii, and backcrossing it back to anguloi will give you some all whites, as both species have a white background. Backcrossing Phrag. Fritz Schomburg (made with besseae flavum) back onto besseae flavum also gave an all yellow flower..

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2015)

How about crossing it with pearcei?

:smitten: But I'd be so happy with one of these. :smitten:


----------



## eteson (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Robert!
Today I got pollen of a very good and vigorous kovachii... lets see if I can get viable seed...

Slipperfan, pearcei is one of my favourite phrags... so it was the very first cross I made... and it is germinating very well! I also made andreettae x pearcei last year and it is growing like weed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2015)

eteson said:


> Thanks Robert!
> Today I got pollen of a very good and vigorous kovachii... lets see if I can get viable seed...
> 
> Slipperfan, pearcei is one of my favourite phrags... so it was the very first cross I made... and it is germinating very well! I also made andreettae x pearcei last year and it is growing like weed!



I think I'm going to move down near you...


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 7, 2015)

Shameless advertising to get us to visit you in Columbia!!


----------



## eteson (Jan 7, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> Shameless advertising to get us to visit you in Columbia!!


 Plants for free!


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 7, 2015)

^^^ I will be right down! Got paperwork?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eaborne (Jan 11, 2015)

Great to see!


----------



## eteson (Jan 28, 2016)

The first flasks are ready! Hurry up!


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent PM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2016)

Such beautiful flowers! The fuzzy texture that sparkles
is very, very attractive as are the touches of pale pink.
Certainly would look wonderful on my Phrag. bench.


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2016)

Yahoo!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2016)

I want some of the x Hanne Popow flavum!!!


----------



## eteson (Jan 30, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I want some of the x Hanne Popow flavum!!!



Hi Eric. We made that cross using a nice HP flavum from OL but the cross is not ready... probably next year we can sell few compots.


----------



## Achamore (Jan 30, 2016)

This is gorgeous and exciting..!


----------

